# ماهو الفرق بين pressure reducing valve و pressure regulating valve



## المهندس1977 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ماهو الفرق بين صمام تقليل الضغط وصمام تنضيم الضغط بالاستخدام ؟


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (2 نوفمبر 2014)

الاتنين معناهم واحد ... و هو هو مع اختلاف المسميات فقط لا غير .


----------



## ibrahim1hj (2 نوفمبر 2014)

pressure reducing valve يعمل على تقليل أعلى ضغط معاكس للجريان أما pressure regulating valve فهو يعمل آليا على قطع تدفق السائل أو الغاز عند قيمة معايرة مسبقا للضغط.
يعني أن منظمات الضغط وظيفيا تقوم بالسماح بخطوط ضغط السائل العالي لتقللها الى حدود الأمان المناسب للإستخدام في التطبيقات المختلفة , و pressure reducing valve هو وظيفيا pressure regulating valve


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن توضح اكتر يا هندسة


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you ...this is very great


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (2 ديسمبر 2014)

[h=1] pressure reducing valve صمام يقوم بالتخلص من الضغط الزائد فى المنظومة حيث تتم عملية المعايرة للصمام مسبقا عن طريق الياي الموجود اعلي المحبس و الصامولة و pressure regulating valve هو صمام يقوم يقوم فقط بتنظيم عمل المضخة بحيث يجعلها تعمل فى حالة نقصان الضغط[/h]


----------



## ابراهيم العشماوي (21 أغسطس 2017)

*ما هو الفرق بين pressure regulating valve & pressure reducing valve*



محمد عادل حسين قال:


> الاتنين معناهم واحد ... و هو هو مع اختلاف المسميات فقط لا غير .



د.م ابراهيم العشماوي 
pressure reducing valve يعمل علي تقليل الضغط في الخطوط الي حد معين بمعني انه لا يعمل الا اذا زاد الضغط في الخط عن قيمة محددة فانه في هذه الحالة يقوم باغلاق المسار امام السائل او الغاز حتي يقل الضغط الي القيمة المضبوط عليها اما اذا حدث ان قل الضغط في الخط عن القيمة التي معاير عليها الـ pressure reducing valve فانه في هذه الحالة لا يستطيع عمل اي شئ . 
اما الـpressure regulating valve فهو يعمل علي المحافظة علي الضغط في الخطوط عند قيمة محددة لا تزيد ولا تنقص عنها والفرق بينه وبين الأول انه يمكن ربطة بالمضخة بحيث عن طريق الـ VFD ( VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE ) يمكن التحكم في سرعة المضخة والبتالي تقليل او زيادة الضغط للقيمة المطلوبة وغالبا ما يستخدم هذا النوع من المحابس في خطوط المياة المثلجة الخاصة بالتكييف


----------

